# Looking for a pano for a week



## PerfectOptics (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi everyone.

This summer I'm taking a trip to north carolina (from maryland) and i'd like to rent or barrow a panoramic film camera.  Something 6x12, 6x17 or maybe an XPan...

I havent been able to find one really, so I was wondering if anyone has one who lives between here and there, or knows of a place to rent one for a week or so.

I'm usually shooting digital professionally, and I'm getting a little nostalgic for the film days.  I figure i'd like to rent something unusual ive never used before.

Thanks,
-John


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi John, first a warm welcome aboard. A panoramic camera, huh? 

The only one here at TPF that I know had a pan is Ksmattfish. You can look him up on the user listing and fire a PM to him. He might be able to hep you. Good luck.


----------



## PerfectOptics (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks, unfortunately he is based out of kansas, so that most likely wont be feasible...


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 3, 2007)

If you can't find a medium format pano cam to rent, you might have better luck finding a 4x5 field camera with either a 6x12 or 6x17 roll film back, or do what I often do, crop from 4x5 sheet film.

You can probably purchase a 4x5 Speed Graphic with a press lens for $200ish.  If you are cropping to 6cm x 12cm you'd be cropping off most of the issues (if any) with the press lens.


----------



## PerfectOptics (Jul 5, 2007)

THanks for the advice.  One of the reasons I want an Xpan is for the ultrawide FOV, which I unfortunately wouldnt get by cropping 4x5.

Right now I'm trying to pano-vize a disposable camera, and replace the plastic f11 aperture with an f90 pinhole.  The high aperture should elevate the bad vignetting, i'm hoping to get a wicked sharp image, the equivalent of 15 mpxls.   I built an f90 lens out of a disposable camera before and put it on a fuji s3 and got at least a 3mpxl image...


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 6, 2007)

PerfectOptics said:


> THanks for the advice.  One of the reasons I want an Xpan is for the ultrawide FOV, which I unfortunately wouldnt get by cropping 4x5.



Why not?  A 90mm lens on cropped 4x5 format should have a slightly wider FOV than the Xpan 45mm lens.


----------



## blackdoglab (Jul 7, 2007)

hmmmm... go to http://kievusa.com  and get a horizon


----------

